# Boss Exact Path



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone have experience with the boss exact path drop spreader? Feedback good or bad appreciated. I know Bauman makes one as well but I have a boss dealer in town.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

White_Gold11 said:


> Anyone have experience with the boss exact path drop spreader? Feedback good or bad appreciated. I know Bauman makes one as well but I have a boss dealer in town.


 Don't know about boss or bauman. I do know you will get many years of service with a epoke. Good Luck


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I will research this I didn’t know epoke made a mounted electric drop spreader for sidewalk machines.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

White_Gold11 said:


> I will research this I didn't know epoke made a mounted electric drop spreader for sidewalk machines.


 Maybe they don't, I was thinking hydro or tow behind. :hammerhead: :laugh:


----------

